# Bike racks?



## Gregory Wilson (Jul 24, 2019)

Greetings everyone.

I have used a search button ofc, but the only thread I found was abandoned a long time ago: Bike Rack

So I'd like to ask - which racks do you use for your bikes and equipment? I'm looking at roof racks to carry my bike. I see there are fork, wheel and frame mounted options. Any major pros and cons between any of 3 types?

I have researched about Thule and Yakima, seems to be great options. But if there's something I need to know before taking a leap - feel free to share your experience with these two brands.


----------



## Truck2go_AK (Aug 22, 2021)

Gregory Wilson said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> I have used a search button ofc, but the only thread I found was abandoned a long time ago: Bike Rack
> 
> ...


I take my own brand of Truck rack when I go Bike rides and camping. My crossbar and ladder rack can also be the foundation of the overlander camping tent. Makes it 2in1 😄


----------

